# Tarpon?



## hookmeup (Oct 7, 2007)

Has anybody caught any tarpon off the beach yet?


----------



## dht (Jun 27, 2009)

I was also wondering this.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Yep, off the pier


----------



## dht (Jun 27, 2009)

What did you catch them on?


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *dht (6/26/2009)*What did you catch them on?


No, not me. There was one caught off the pier recently.


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

What pier?...What area?


----------



## BloodyWaters (Nov 22, 2008)

i got a report from Navarre last week. two pods seen within half mile off the beach. 6 to 8 fish in a pod in the 50# to 90# range. they will be rolling through a little thicker next month. have a rig ready and watch to the west. good luck.

Capt. Ollie, Bloody Waters Kayak Fishing Team


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

> *BloodyWaters (6/27/2009)*i have a rig ready and watch to the west.


don't you mean watch to the east?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Ye the east...the tarpon are here and will start eating everything in a week or two...thats my guess. about July 15th is when they are the thickest.


----------



## Reel Wins (Jun 4, 2009)

does anyone know what the regulations for tarpon are I'm not sure and i heard somewhere that you are not allowed to keep any


----------



## moezdee (Nov 22, 2007)

must buy a tarpon tag to keep. no one ever keeps them as the are not good to eat.


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

If you want one on your wall just take all the measurements and plenty of picsthen toss the fish backand give these folks a call.

http://www.globalfishmounts.com/


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

obie hill caught the first one off of pensacola beach pier 2 days ago

we have seen alot of tarpon so far but most are out of range


----------



## BloodyWaters (Nov 22, 2008)

yeah sorry! to the east .:doh


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Saw a big pod ( 20 to 30 )yesterday out of Destin while catching bait. Awesome sight.


----------



## gig head (Apr 26, 2009)

a friend caught one off Horn Island Ms over the 4th weekend:letsdrink


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

I caught this one a couple weeks ago.


----------



## studter (Apr 1, 2009)

Lets just say one was in casting range. What is the bait of choicefor those silver bruiser???


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

anything alive


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Saw a couple floating off the beach at Pensacola Pass last weekend.

Oh.... you said TARPON.... my bad :doh


----------

